# Boosa14, R.I.P.



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

no longer a registered user of e bay


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

No longer a registered user? Hmmmm.... i know he had a ton of stuff up just a few days ago...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

He'll be back in disguise, be careful!!! RM


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

(Trying best Terminator accent)...He'll be back...


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

There is justice in the world, even if he can get back in the game. At least he can't use the "boosa" handle. Wonder if the requirement to register with Paypal has led to better tracking of multiple identities, shill bidders, etc? What about his "nate" identity?

OH CRAP WHO CAN I RANT ABOUT NOW?!?!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you for keeping us in the loop, Dan. :thumbsup:

Maybe all the listing fees for hundreds of items, week after week, finally got the better of him?
I always wondered. 
Sure, he got the odd duck with the open wallet once in a while (to put it nicely) but how could it ever support his 'bay business in the long run? in todays economy?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> He'll be back in disguise, be careful!!! RM


I'm sure those of us that know his listings will be able to spot them from his descriptions. He has a "certain" way of listing things. He may try to disguise it, but his core "tell tales" will be there!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Not just the boosa account either!!!! 

http://myworld.ebay.com/3547nate


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Not just the boosa account either!!!!
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/3547nate


Took his toy cars and went home?:thumbsup:

well...he could have left the cars.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Everyone knows he will re-surface, like Jaws or the wolf in sheeps' clothing!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe under the name.... Loosa???


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

You'll know it's him by the horrible wallpaper in the background of his pictures.

Bob Weichbrodt
Former Chapel Hill resident (but thankfully never new him)
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:hat::hat::woohoo::woohoo::hat::hat:

DANG!!!! I'm sure he'll be back under a new and improved name


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> :hat::hat::woohoo::woohoo::hat::hat:
> 
> DANG!!!! I'm sure he'll be back under a new and improved name


BOOSA15


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> BOOSA15



hahahaahahahaha....this reminds me of all the guessing games going on right now.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if he got the boot or left of his own accord? If I remember correctly, he had some nice items for sale the last time I looked. I wonder if the transactions got completed.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*hmmm*

Things that make you go "hmmmm..."


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He's baaa-aaaaaaaaaack!!

P.S. The nate name has been revised also.. Now goes by "toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2"....


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

"toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2"
Interesting thing is that ebay name has no seller feedback. He must have used that name for buying only. He is now selling with it though. Buyer beware.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> He's baaa-aaaaaaaaaack!!
> 
> P.S. The nate name has been revised also.. Now goes by "toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2"....


I KNEW IT !!!!!!!! Just when I thought it was safe to go back in the ebay...... sort of reminds me of a movie with a big fish. ...... :lol:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

There's worse than Boosta there. I've bought some real turds from some of them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooooh.. the plot thickens. And suddenly, it all makes sense. Seven bad feedbacks with in the past month. Boosa14 has also changed names to boss of USA. What was his buying account is now his selling account, and selling account is now his buying. My gut told me it was a defensive maneuver, but so far it wasn't what I thought it would be. But then, it ain't over yet!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fricken Palmetto bug that he is!

No matter how hard ya stomp them, when you lift your shoe....they scurry off.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I was going to say Zombie - slot car seller of the undead


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm *still* waiting for the feedback for that big dollar Dash VW bus to show up...


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*Can't beat em?*

Weird, the id that gave boosa a bunch of negs is boss.of.toys (they are down under) so boosa changes his nic to boss.of.toys.usa ! ? ..... strange game player(s)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding.. I noticed that too. "boss.of.toys" left the bad feedback. Then boosa changed the account name to "boss.of.toys.USA". :lol:


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

.usa is the difference .....


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

boss.of.toys is in Narrandera NSW, Australia , is a top rated seller , has few negs and also lists stuff as MoDel MoToRING , spelled like boosa spells it (small "o"s like Aurora used) so maybe boosa figures it will help him (boosa) out somehow? Who knows? I have bought and sold to boosa over the years , the sales went fine , the buying , well I had to return the wrong item shipped before. Oh what a tangled web we weave .....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> Fricken Palmetto bug that he is!
> 
> No matter how hard ya stomp them, when you lift your shoe....they scurry off.


aren't they made of, like, Formica or something?

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys - Awhile back I made mention of the Boosa Aussie - he was buying under adaptimproviseovercome and sells as hepkat63 in Australia. adaptimproviseovercome kept his feedback private, much like his US counterpart formerly Nate (buying for formerly for Boosa). He has changed his name to boss.of.toys. 

He has purchased some stuff I've repaired and is selling it without any mention of the repair. He will also give you low star feedback if you charge him beyond actual shipping costs yet he charges several times higher to ship back to the US. 

Recently he looked to be employing shill bidding, he may be every bit the Boosa he aspires to be. I know of a few sellers he has tangled up - one was unable to ship something of mine because of a dispute with him. He is bad news. Not sure if he has also changed his buying name.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you find him, bookmark his feedback page, or add him to your favorites... if he changes his name, it'll show it.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bobwoodly said:


> Guys - Awhile back I made mention of the Boosa Aussie - he was buying under adaptimproviseovercome and sells as hepkat63 in Australia. adaptimproviseovercome kept his feedback private, much like his US counterpart formerly Nate (buying for formerly for Boosa). He has changed his name to boss.of.toys.
> 
> He has purchased some stuff I've repaired and is selling it without any mention of the repair. He will also give you low star feedback if you charge him beyond actual shipping costs yet he charges several times higher to ship back to the US.
> 
> Recently he looked to be employing shill bidding, he may be every bit the Boosa he aspires to be. I know of a few sellers he has tangled up - one was unable to ship something of mine because of a dispute with him. He is bad news. Not sure if he has also changed his buying name.


Wow,he has bought cars from me and there was not a problem.
Christian


----------



## Rainman (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't know if this will do any good, but it is worth a try:

http://hoslotracer.com/content/plea-ebay-please-stop-madness

Stop by and sign the petition, bring a friend!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Could it be??? Looks very familiar!!! Aurora track!!! JL cars, your choice!!! RM

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aurora-Model-Mo...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4a9cf83100


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

It's funny, today I was selling some Aurora tjets and a potential bidder was asking if they were original since he was disappointed in a recent purchase of some clones he thought were originals. There are many a sleaze bags out there but, it might just have been our favorite seller.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Rainman said:


> I don't know if this will do any good, but it is worth a try:
> 
> http://hoslotracer.com/content/plea-ebay-please-stop-madness
> 
> Stop by and sign the petition, bring a friend!


I don't believe the nate account was ever used for shill bidding. It was his buying account only. This way he could keep his purchases separate from his sales. You can't bottom feed for a $5.00 T jet, have it shown right there in your feedback and try to sell it for 4X as much as you paid for it a week earlier... 

A shill bidding allegation without substantial proof is treading on dangerously thin ice. I'm not saying he isn't guilty, just concerned about repercussions for statements without having the evidence to back it up. I'm no fan of our buddy boosy, but I don't think this is the way to go...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*fred and barney resins...Less than an hour left & just over $200.00???????*

I think these were posted in the customs at one time? I may be wrong but, the cloth tops cut in triangles just seem to ring a bell. Are these Bruce Gavins Resin bodies or am I just missing something here???

Not trying to be negative towards this seller but, is this for real or are these realy worth this much???

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-FRED...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item3a5599f569

I was thinking that these were casted by Bad Dawgz and customised by someone here. This seller then bought them and is selling them for ALOT?

20 bids and the higher the cost the lower the buyer feedback becomes. Sounds fishy to me. 

Bob...this seemed to be the thread to ask this on...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

yup Bob... I believe you're right!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252443&page=4 post 115

you have to go about 3 pages into the seller's feedback to find VJ's...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

at least the Fred and Barney cars aren't lies, they are descibed like they should be and aren't being passed off as something they are not.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yes they were posted as custom resins and that is totaly correct....*



sethndaddy said:


> at least the Fred and Barney cars aren't lies, they are descibed like they should be and aren't being passed off as something they are not.


You are correct Ed,

I just couldn't believe that someone could sell these for so much. I bet alot of people don't know that Bruce sells them or maybe some people have lots of money and would just prefere to buy them Customized? 

Hey sorry if I posted this here and it didn't belong here. This is just $180 bucks to expensive for me....my bad.

Bob...There is hope for us poor customizers yet...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

not a problem Ziller, I just may go and buy a set to paint up myself. I really would like the Banana split cars to be done too.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> Guys - Awhile back I made mention of the Boosa Aussie - he was buying under adaptimproviseovercome and sells as hepkat63 in Australia. adaptimproviseovercome kept his feedback private, much like his US counterpart formerly Nate (buying for formerly for Boosa). He has changed his name to boss.of.toys .


So, is adaptimproviseovercome the same person as boss.of.toys??
I rescently sold a complete car to adaptimproviseovercome and boss.of.toys was outbid on one of my custom AFX chassis'. What gives??


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

tjetsgrig said:


> So, is adaptimproviseovercome the same person as boss.of.toys??
> I rescently sold a complete car to adaptimproviseovercome and boss.of.toys was outbid on one of my custom AFX chassis'. What gives??


adaptimproviseovercome is the same person as boss.of.toys. I think Boosa is now boss.of.toys.usa 

adaptimproviseovercome is his buying name (like Boosa's Nate) and his selling name is now boss.of.toys He is okay on paying but will give you 1 stars yet provide positive feedback. He was giving me 1's (which hurt you in ebay's eyes) without cause so I blocked him (it took me awhile to figure out it was him).

I've definitely has Boosa shill bid on my stuff using both his ID's, not as sure about the Aussie but many of his auctions have suspicious bidding, like a new ID suddenly bidding on several auctions all at the same time, often with duplicate cars.

Boosa is now toyz4boyzandlittlegirlz2 and boss.of.toys.usa


----------



## injectorman (Oct 26, 2009)

oldtoyguy said:


> boss.of.toys is in Narrandera NSW, Australia , is a top rated seller , has few negs and also lists stuff as MoDel MoToRING


Can I say with this one "Buyer Beware"


----------



## hepkat63 (Mar 17, 2006)

THIS BOOSA14 IS STILL SELLING AS JMERY AND JUSTGOLDDEALS ALSO BUYS AS 1920EMMA USES HIS WIFE EMILY CARNES TO BUY STUFF. LOSER WORKS AT A CAR YARD IN NORTH CAROLINA
KNOWN ADDRESSES: 
411 Highview Drive
1250 Ephersus Church Rd
1013 Southpoint Auto Park Blvd Durham
511 Robin Rd C/O Rev Hl Carnes 
All in Chapelhill, North Carolina?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The Highview and the Ephersus Church addresses are Chapel Hill near I-40/15-501.
The Southpoint address is a few exits farther East on I-40, which would have a Durham addresss, the Robin Road address is west of Carrboro; you'd head out of Carrboro on Jones Ferry Road and then turn right on Old Greensboro Road and then right on Hatch Road to Robin Road.

Bob Weichbrodt
FORMER Chapel Hill resident
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

uh oh we know where you live ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

He has bid on my items, usually the 1st bidder, sometimes additional
but just one purchase. Fortunately no problems.


----------

